# Movie Quotes (guess)



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

I was thinking about a movie quote I used in another thread and thought it would be fun to post up a quote, and whoever picks the movie it's out of, gets to put up a quote that they like for someone else to guess.

Only two rules, you can't just randomly say a quote, you have to guess correctly and have it verified by the person who posted it AND no google. No one can police this, but it really takes the fun away.

Ok here we go.

"2jz NO ****" (which I found funny as, since the car was a supra...)


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Fast and Furious?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Which one? 

Yeah you're right mate. F&F. It's funny because they take the bonnet off and he's like "2Jz no ****" and it's like "well what did you expect to be underneath there, lol" and it's a non turbo, too.

Your go.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Which one?
> 
> Yeah you're right mate. F&F. It's funny because they take the bonnet off and he's like "2Jz no ****" and it's like "well what did you expect to be underneath there, lol" and it's a non turbo, too.
> 
> Your go.


 
I just went on the Supra... As it's the only car movie I know, ha. Here's one - 

"Holy ****, it's a cat!"


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

i think i heard that quote quite recently
is it from Fast and Furiouse
thats annoying while i was thinking someone beat me


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Been answered mate, sorry.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr deeds  good movie


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

woody101 said:


> Mr deeds  good movie


 
Spot on! Your turn woody


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

a good movie staring Adam (i cant spell his ast name)
Mr Deeds
THATS BS


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> a good movie staring Adam (i cant spell his ast name)
> Mr Deeds
> THATS BS



Got to be quick


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Come on Woodie, what's the next one?


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dude why are you naked


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Dude where's my car?


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

nope


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wait no...

American pie the one with stifflers cousin... Ummm the one before beta house?


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

nope


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

"Dude, why are you naked and with a rubber on your ****" haha

guh  lol


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

haha not from american pie  ill add more

" dude why are you naked " i was putting up my christmas tree "


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I think i watched this movie recently, damn. cant think of it.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

same movie here is another quote from it to jog your memory " dude your bed is a car " " yeah but its a f*&%ing sweet car "


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Grandmas boy


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Grandmas boy



spot on  love that movie your go


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol can i take your go


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha, I love the scene where the mother catches the guy with the barbie doll haha.

hmmm 

"You and that bloody pigeon"



iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> lol can i take your go


 
Next go I get you can have it mate, I didn't see your post sorry.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

haha yea good movie and your one is a tough one


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Harry Potter?


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Valiant.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Blakehose is warm, but I need to know which HP.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

the 1st one?? good place to start ill just keep going + 1 till i get it haha


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha, nope.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

the 2nd?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

woody101 said:


> the 1st one?? good place to start ill just keep going + 1 till i get it haha



Ahh come on, Harry Potter will do!! I'll say Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

harry potter and the philosopher's stone?


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol the 4


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha, just plain nuts and blakehose were either side of it.

It was the chamber of secrets. Woody got it. If woody wants to give the guess to blakehose, I think it might be the right thing to do


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

sorry chamber of secrets


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah was going to  go blake


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

no the 2nd when harry tries to go to hogwarts
lol stuff this ehh someone already posted it before i started writing


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

"Colonal, your moral compass is so ****** up i'll be suprise if you can find your way out of the parking lot"

(May be a little different, but it's how I remember it.......)


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

blakehose said:


> "Colonal, your moral compass is so ****** up i'll be suprise if you can find your way out of the parking lot"
> 
> (May be a little different, but it's how I remember it.......)



no idea haha


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shooter


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

shooter

you have to be quick


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Shooter


 
Your turn bigfella. Shooter with Mark Wahlberg is correct.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

great thread!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Howdy Bob. Best dollar eighty I ever spent.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> great thread!



it will be better when i get a go


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

young guns 2


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Howdy Bob. Best dollar eighty I ever spent.


 
Talladega knights?


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

young guns 2 ! love that movie and got beaten


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just plain nuts gets the point.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

finally do you want hard or easy?


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

easy


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Medium?


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hard baby.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

"Hey top, what's the op?"


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Hard, makes it interesting.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

well? anyone ...too hard?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

do you want a second quote from the same movie??


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

alien? only thinking that because " top is used as a commander "


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Gonna need a clue Nuts.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

or someone in command  <<< was in the army


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey, maybe you haven't been keeping up on current events, but we just got our ***** kicked, pal!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Battle LA


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

it is ! alien


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Battle LA


 
I think this is right. I saw it at the movies, it SUCKED lol.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

ok this one is extremely hard one.

Frodo come hide in here with us. 

who can guess that


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

We'd better get back, 'cause it'll be dark soon, and they mostly come at night.


m,ore specific woody


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

ummmm like which one? im pretty sure its aliens 1 i watched it about amonth ago i got the whole set  and all the predators and AVPs


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

which one


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

1


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

i'll stop torturing you woody its Aliens the second in the series awesome movie

woody's turn


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

haha close  and umm 

" This is Sparta! " thats a hard one


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

300


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

your turn Kawasakirider


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

I said I'd give my next to go bieber fan. I've never seen 300. Is it good?

Come on, Sammy


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

It goes alright. I wouldn't go raving about it though....


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

He's not online anymore.. OK, he can have my next go.

"Never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn"



blakehose said:


> It goes alright. I wouldn't go raving about it though....


 
Cheers, it has a lot of hype about it.


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 12, 2011)

chopper?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah mate. "Bit early in the mornin' for kung fu innit, Jimmy?" haha.

"He was just Coppin' it sweet".

Sorry if I pinched anyone's future quotes just then.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Whos turn?


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 12, 2011)

Brilliant film!

" Match in the gas tank, boom boom"


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

what's eating gilbert grape


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 12, 2011)

bummer! Got it


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaws!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

correct


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol hurry up


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Great movie, never gets old. 

"ignorant like a child"


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

avatar


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

good movie but i wont answer


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> avatar



Finally your turn!


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

YES ill start with an easy one
Yipee Kiya mother ****er


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Die Hard


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 12, 2011)

die Hard


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

...you're up bigfella


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Spotto a 57 Chev, a blown 57 chev 2 door.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Worth a shot, 1 of the 2 car movies I know!


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

you didnt say what Die Hard its from


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

The one called Die Hard. Its the first one.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> you didnt say what Die Hard its from


 
Yes we did.

Besides he probably said it in the first 3.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Clue, its an aussie movie.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol its at the end of every movie in the series


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

do i need to answer again cmon


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 12, 2011)

Mad Max


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Crap, are all you people kids? Now Im feeling a bit old.
Its called Running On Empty. Any aussie petrol head should know that.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol my go


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

give them another


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Give us another bigfella, or maybe JPN


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

go sammy, your turn. I might warm up some milk and go to bed.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> go sammy, your turn. I might warm up some milk and go to bed.


 haha funny i'm even older than you, might hop into bed with my wife.....


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Stop, hey! What's that sound? All the ******** are in the ground!
*is there so it dosnt give it away


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

ice age the meltdown


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol was it that easy


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

i'm just good lol
That damn airline better not **** us on the shingle match.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you watch movies whilst you build enclosures JPN?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

I used to have a home cinema business and i love my movies.....


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I used to have a home cinema business and i love my movies.....


 
Your skill in this area makes alot of sense then! No idea on the one you just put up though...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do you wear that stupid bunny suit? 

Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?
same movie


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Donnie Darko (the person sitting next to me got that one)


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

very good, weird movie


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

"I am Jaguar Paw, Son of Flint Sky" 

This one could be a little harder...


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

more detail please


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

Wild guess: Apocalypto?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Correct.
New rule: If you don't post a quote within 5mins of guessing the previous, someone else takes your turn.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Wild guess: Apocalypto?


 very good your turn renee


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

Wish I hadn't got that right - now I have to think of one. Give me a moment.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

ill take your turn if you want


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> ill take your turn if you want



Gee you're keen. Patience is key.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, here we go. 

"I like griping."


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like something from Bridesmaids lol


----------



## Trouble (Jun 12, 2011)

Alien ??


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ill have a stab and say Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Renenet (Jun 12, 2011)

Trouble, you're it.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 12, 2011)

woo! *does a little dance* lol

okay, see if you guys can get this one 
"_how can you chew corn with no ******' teeth?! "_


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 12, 2011)

ET lol


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Life


----------



## Trouble (Jun 12, 2011)

nope & nope...

these bro's love their sunnies ... lol


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

blues brothers


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 12, 2011)

blues bros 2000


----------



## Trouble (Jun 12, 2011)

Just Plain Nuts has it!!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

I will smash your face into a car windshield and take your mother Dorothy Mantooth for a nice seafood dinner and never call her again.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

more detail


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

hahahaha, Anchorman! "Dorothy Mantooth is a Saint!!"


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

correct


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol ive only seen anchorman twice and i new that quote and name from somewhere but i couldnt remember where


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

"The good thing about no water, is that you can smell hijackers from a mile off"
(Once again, it might be a little different, though close enough...)


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 12, 2011)

i like that movie...


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Same here. I definitely didn't see the twist at the end coming....


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

is it The Book of Elli and if it is its no soap


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

It is the Book of Eli. Now give us one to ponder...


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

blakehose said:


> "The good thing about no water, is that you can smell hijackers from a mile off"
> (Once again, it might be a little different, though close enough...)



i know! its The book of eli

damn all posted the same time


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

It was parked in the middle of Las Vegas Blvd. with a note that said Couldn't find a meter, so here's $4


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

What's the next quote bieber?

Fear and loathing in las vegas?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Hangover 1


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

blakehose


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> blackhose


 
Glad the rule didn't include me..
"...Colonel Sanders has been eatin' his own chicken"


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> *blackhose*


 
Ha



blakehose said:


> Glad the rule didn't include me.


 
I tried to quote him, too, and he'd already edited lol.

No rules except for the ones I outlined at the start. Just because someone's quick doesn't mean they don't get to play.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol i edited when i posted it



kawasakirider said:


> Ha
> 
> No rules except for the ones I outlined at the start. Just because someone's quick doesn't mean they don't get to play.


lol but its unfair


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

This one should be easy peasy


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Colonel Sanders


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> Colonel Sanders


 
? If that was a guess, then it's incorrect


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 12, 2011)

lol its meant to be easy


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

The longest yard.
Somebody else can have a turn, time to hit the sack.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

Me

"first dates _are _interviews"


----------



## Renenet (Jun 13, 2011)

I think everyone who knows the answer has gone to bed. I'm only up because I'm trying to dry my only set of sheets in front of the heater.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 13, 2011)

im here! do another one


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

No my bad, it's Van wilder!
Still not in bed....


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope 

Thought you were going to bed? Lol


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

Thought I had it...Now it's definitely time for bed.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

It was Van wilder, you're right.

You said something else when I posted "nope" lol.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm the most uneducated movie individual you'll ever meet, I'm still up waiting for the formula1 to begin lol


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll have a go...... great movie this one, suprised it didnt come up earlier.

"get up you [email protected]#%ing pigs , move or i'll execute every [email protected]#%ing last one of you"


----------



## PaulH (Jun 13, 2011)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

your turn paul


----------



## PaulH (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay this one is from my favourite movie.
"What we got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just cant reach so you get what we had here last week. Which is the way he wants it .Well he gets it.I dont like it anymore than you men."


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool hand Luke


----------



## PaulH (Jun 13, 2011)

Your turn


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

" You show me how to control a wild ****ing gypsy and I'll show you how to control an unhinged, pig-feeding gangster."


----------



## PaulH (Jun 13, 2011)

love it but ill let someone else have a go.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

Great movie. Sna...


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

hell yer your turn


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 13, 2011)

ill have a turn if i must


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> ill have a turn if i must


 
You need to learn to wait your turn!

"I'll be back later to check on your work"


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 13, 2011)

blakehose said:


> You need to learn to wait your turn!
> 
> "I'll be back later to check on your work"


 
im only joking but its still worth a try

snatch

thanks for the hint blakehose


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

I've already put up a new one mate. "Ill be back later to check on your work" 
This one is for the oldies


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

man from snowy river
1


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 13, 2011)

is that the quote, ill be back later to check on your work??


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

must be, and im right. used tiknow that movie word for word.

Ill put one up since im pretty sure i got the lest one.
"Better to be dead and cool than alive and uncool".


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

No idea? Any clues?

My python is on my head, lol.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Squeeze the trigger harley, dont yank it. its not your d!#k.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

yep, coolest movie ever.


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 13, 2011)

"oh...there must be steroids in macaroni"


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Your go sammy.


----------



## dangles (Jun 13, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> "oh...there must be steroids in macaroni"


 ^^^^^ love that movie


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

Benchwarmers. I'm going, so someone else's turn!


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Benchwarmers. I'm going, so someone else's turn!


 ooh I'll take it  

"surely you can't be serious?!" "I am serious... and stop calling me shirley!" :lol: love that movie.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

flying high

Ill assume im correct.

"There is no way you could come from my genes, first thing i do when i get home is punch yaw momma in tha mouth".


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

correct bigfella 

hmm ... no idea on that one lol


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Its an oldy, and the main reason trans-am s are so popular.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

smokey & the bandit!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice one Trouble.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

ta 
(easy one)

"... but, why is the rum gone?!"


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

Pirates Black Pearl


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

Correct  
Your go!


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

alrighty, from a great movie
"...or would you rather be a fish?"


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Not the meaning of life is it?


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

not the one i was thinking of. Another great movie though. Nearly went a python film but..


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ni.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 13, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Ni.


 
get me a shwubbery!!!!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hudson hawk?


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 13, 2011)

Jedi up!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, apologies now for the language, but it is a quote..........

"You'd be the sort of guy to **** a guy in the *** and not even give him the decency of a reach-around


----------



## Trouble (Jun 13, 2011)

:lol::lol: love it, Jedi! have no idea what it's from though :? sounds like a funny movie, too


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mmm, not branching into the gay porn genre are you Jedi?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Mmm, not branching into the gay porn genre are you Jedi?



Lol nope, good movie, was really big for quotes back in highschool but the movie itself is a bit older


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

You're up big fella


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Honey you didnt use canned salmon did you?"


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like something from Family guy or American dad


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope, but it may just be the greatest comedy movie ever. Read it again with a posh pommy accent.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha that doesn't help, I reckon the best comedy movie ever is true lies


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats a good movie, but it come nowhere near this movie.
Its more a series of skits arranged like a movie.

Oh bugger it, its The Meaning of Life.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had no idea anyway, last time I saw that I was probably10 I can barely remember last week let alone 13 years ago lol


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

"I still got my pee pants on"


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

Talledega knights?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

yep


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 13, 2011)

"curious, very curious"


----------



## blakehose (Jun 13, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> "curious, very curious"



Should I mention that i've watched the HP series several times over? haha


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll come at you like a spider monkey grandma!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Talledega knights.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 14, 2011)

even the mona lisa is falling apart


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Fight club.

"real tears, do they pay you extra for that?"


----------



## blakehose (Jun 14, 2011)

From Paris with love?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 14, 2011)

What quote are we chasing now?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

"real tears, do they pay you extra for that?"


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

James bond?

Mr and Mrs smith.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 14, 2011)

hmm i know it its on the tip of my tongue


----------



## SouthernKnights (Jun 14, 2011)

is it Indiana Jones? Last crusade?


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 14, 2011)

True Romance


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 15, 2011)

...i swear i've heard this one before....


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

Johnny English?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah mate, Johnny English.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

damn, now I've got to think of a quote lol

what kind of ***** takes the ice cube trays from the freezer


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm gonna with True Lies?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 15, 2011)

Soylent Green or Blade Runner

Ah well. me is donut...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

if the Milk turns out to be sour i aint the kinda of Pussy to drink it !!!!

"Hey, don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love."

*"*I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."

"You know, I have one simple request. And that is to have sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads! Now evidently, my cycloptic colleague informs me that that can't be done. Can you remind me what I pay you people for? Honestly, throw me a bone here. What do we have?"

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, Commander of the armies of the North, General of the Felix legions, loyal servant to the true Emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next

A minute ago this was the safest job in the world. Now it's turning into a bad day in Bosnia

If you hold back anything, I'll kill ya. If you bend the truth or I think you're bending the truth, I'll kill ya. If you forget anything, I'll kill ya. In fact, you're gonna have to work very hard to stay alive, Nick. Now, do you understand everything I've just said? 'Cause if you don't, I'll kill ya! Now, Mr Bubble and Squeak, you may enlighten me!!!!

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee!!!!!

You know, you drive almost slow enough to drive Miss Daisy !

excuse me can we burrow some brown sugar !!!!

*"*What do you mean, I'm funny?...You mean the way I talk? What?...Funny how? I mean, what's funny about it?...But I'm funny how? I mean, funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to f--kin' amuse you? What do you mean, funny? Funny how? How'm I funny??...How the f--k am I funny? What the f--k is so funny about me? Tell me? Tell me what's funny!..."
_http://www.filmsite.org/goodf.html_


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Mmmm, third quote is from The Holy Grail.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 15, 2011)

I think 4th is Austin Powers? 

But there is just way too many in that post ha! Why don't I just chuck up a single quote for everyone to have a stab at, let's keep it simple! 

"Ya'll wanna buy some drrruuuugggsssss?"


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

7th quote is Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 15, 2011)

4th quote is Gladiator; 7th is Pulp Fiction


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2011)

1: Lock stock and 2 smoking barrels
2:Annie hall
3: holy grail
4:Austin powers international....
5:Gladiator
6:Lock stock...
7:lock stock....
8ulp fiction
9:bad boys
10:?
11:goodfellas


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Your unreal JPN. I think 10 is bad boys also.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 15, 2011)

could be sounds like some movie with someone referring to a black girl as sugar???


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 16, 2011)

We were wondering if we could borrow some brown sugar? = Bad Boys.


----------



## cleothecoastal (Jun 16, 2011)

Get to dee chopper!!!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> 1: Lock stock and 2 smoking barrels
> 2:Annie hall
> 3: holy grail
> 4:Austin powers international....
> ...


 

yep all rite !!!!! 
10) bad boys but got it wrong its not can we burrow its can i burrow some brown sugar !!!

you get the skippy badge today JPN


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 16, 2011)

:lol:8)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 16, 2011)

"What is it about great s*x that makes want to crap?"


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> "What is it about great s*x that makes want to crap?"


 
harold and kumar?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

nope


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 19, 2011)

Kingpin?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for googliing it.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 22, 2011)

New one, "Dude, we're so high right now!", "We're not low!"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366551/quotes?qt0435603


----------



## blakehose (Jun 22, 2011)

Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 23, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle



too easy


----------



## mattyg (Jun 24, 2011)

The older you get the more rules they are going to try and get you to follow. You just gotta keep on livin man! L-I-V-I-N!


----------



## mattG (Jun 24, 2011)

Dazed & confused..



mattyg said:


> The older you get the more rules they are going to try and get you to follow. You just gotta keep on livin man! L-I-V-I-N!


----------



## mattyg (Jun 25, 2011)

yep one of my favorites dazed and confused


----------

